# *KNEESWORTH Xmas Meal - ** TONIGHT!**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all - After much reminding/badgering(  ), the Kneesworth Christmas Meal is now booked...

Date: Wednesday 11th December - Time: from around 7 - 7:30 start (Really hope this doesn't coincide with anyone's works do)

Good Food, Great company, Brilliant host and Cheap crackers! What more could you ask for?!! [smiley=elf.gif]

The address is: 
The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel: 01763 260414

As usual, I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of holly! I know I ask every year and hardly anyone does, but it's worth a try [smiley=santa.gif]

NOTE: If you've not been before, the Motel is located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take you into Shepreth, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge

We'll be pre-ordering as in previous years:

Menu's arrived - let me know your choices - no hurry just yet:

Smoked Salmon & Prawns
or
Winter Vegetable Soup
or
Brie Wedges
or
Chicken Liver Parfait
______

Traditional Roast Turkey
or
Sirloin Steak (£5.00 supplement)
or
Kleftico
Shank of Lamb marinated in red wine and onions, served with rich gravy
or
Grilled Salmon & Asparagus
Served with a Hollandaise sauce
or
Mediterranean Vegetable Bake (v)
______

Traditional Christmas Pudding
or
Chocolate Decadence
or
White Chocolate & Raspberry Meringue Roulade
or
Lemon Tart
or
Fresh Fruit Salad
______

Freshly Ground Coffee & Mints

Main course: £11.95

Two Course: £16.95

Three Course (including coffee): £21.95

Who's in?

NaughTTy - Salmon & Prawns, Turkey, Roulade
phodge - Brie, Kleftico, Chocolate Decadence 
Mr phodge - Chicken Liver Parfait, Turkey, (Pigs in Blankets) Christmas Pudding
D6TTR - Brie wedges, Kleftiko
slineTT - Chicken Liver Parfait, Kleftiko, Chocolate decadence
jampott - Chicken Liver Parfait, Turkey, Christmas pudding
Lisa - Salmon & Prawns, Turkey, Roulade
NormStrm - Brie, Turkey, Roulade
Mrs NormStrm - Chicken Liver Parfait, Turkey, Pud Tina will decide on the night
W7 PMC - Salmon & Prawns, Turkey, Roulade
scoTTy - Brie, Turkey, (Pigs in Blankets), Christmas pudding
SBJ - Salmon & Prawns, Turkey, Christmas Pudding
clived - Chicken Liver Parfait, Turkey, Christmas pudding
Bartsimpsonhead - Brie, Turkey, Fresh Fruit Salad
Coope - Brie, Kleftico, Chocolate Decadence
Mrs Coope - Brie, Salmon, Chocolate Decadence

All with copious pigs in blankets!!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be working till 20:00 [smiley=bigcry.gif] gutted!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> I'll be working till 20:00 [smiley=bigcry.gif] gutted!!!


Nooooo! Pull a sickie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me & 'im, as always!! :lol:


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Would love to come but need to check with Mrs Coope so please put us down for a definite maybe ?

Gary


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me & 'im, as always!! :lol:






Coope said:


> Would love to come but need to check with Mrs Coope so please put us down for a definite maybe ?
> Gary


Certainly will Gary - will be good to see you both


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic response already!! Who else is going to join in the fun?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Menu's arrived!

Let me know your choices when you're ready. No hurry yet but don't forget!

Starters:

Smoked Salmon & Prawns
or
Winter Vegetable Soup
or
Brie Wedges
or
Chicken Liver Parfait
______

Main Course:

Traditional Roast Turkey
or
Sirloin Steak (£5.00 supplement)
or
Kleftico
Shank of Lamb marinated in red wine and onions, served with rich gravy
or
Grilled Salmon & Asparagus
Served with a Hollandaise sauce
or
Mediterranean Vegetable Bake (v)
______

Puds:

Traditional Christmas Pudding
or
Chocolate Decadence
or
White Chocolate & Raspberry Meringue Roulade
or
Lemon Tart
or
Fresh Fruit Salad
​______​

Freshly Ground Coffee & Mints

Main course: £11.95

Two Courses: £16.95

Three Courses (including coffee): £21.95


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aww wish I could come but the 11th is my wife's birthday! I'm sure she has something planned. Great to hear from you all though


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> Aww wish I could come but the 11th is my wife's birthday! I'm sure she has something planned. Great to hear from you all though


Kill two birds with one stone Patrick - I'm sure she'd love a Christmas meal with us lot!!


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Hi Paul
Unfortunately not able to make this one, I'll be in Gran Canaria hopefully grabbing some sun before winter sets in. Hope you all have a great evening


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kiddy31 said:


> Hi Paul
> Unfortunately not able to make this one, I'll be in Gran Canaria hopefully grabbing some sun before winter sets in. Hope you all have a great evening


I did wonder if you might be - found your message from last year when you were doing the same I believe 

Have a great trip


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Unfortunately can't make it, motorbike club Xmas meal is on the same night 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Paul
Looks like im in the UK ! Count me in , Brie, Kleftiko and Lemon Tart please
Thanks
Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Paul
> Looks like im in the UK ! Count me in , Brie, Kleftiko and Lemon Tart please
> Thanks
> Gareth


Fantastic! Now added


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else fancy coming along to enjoy the festivities?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul, we have said our dinner choices on FB. Please let me know if you have received them.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Elias, haven't seen them. Can't find anything in the event thread :?

* Edit - apologies again - I had seen it and I remember trying to add it but my phone threw a wobbler and I didn't get back on to amend it again. All added now no problem - thanks


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Paul
> Looks like im in the UK ! Count me in , Brie, Kleftiko and Lemon Tart please
> Thanks
> Gareth


That kleftico did look good! I heard someone mention a Facebook page, is there one dedicated to this event or is it just friends list?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> That kleftico did look good! I heard someone mention a Facebook page, is there one dedicated to this event or is it just friends list?


Try this Patrick:
http://www.facebook.com/events/1419458644949647/ (Should work!)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

One week to go - anyone else coming to join the party?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul

Sorry but I can make it on Wed, after been tugged by the old bill in MK late summer I have to attend a driver awareness course on Wed eve 5 till 9 ! Sorry mate hope you have a great eve

Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Paul
> 
> Sorry but I can make it on Wed, after been tugged by the old bill in MK late summer I have to attend a driver awareness course on Wed eve 5 till 9 ! Sorry mate hope you have a great eve
> 
> Gareth


Ah bugga!

Can't believe you were in the country long enough to be caught!

Good luck on the course - everyone I know who's done one has said that they learnt way more than they expected


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It's tonight folks - hope everyone's got something Christmassy to wear


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a shout out to Paul for organising the Kneesworth Christmas dinner this evening.

Good food, good company.

Coope and Mrs Coppe


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Out of the area now but hope you all had a great time.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organisng another wonderful dinner. I hope you all have lovely holidays. See you next year....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, thanks Paul for organising the meal and everyone else for making a first-timer feel welcome.

Hopefully see you all again at the next one.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Glad everyone had a good time and great to welcome a newbie to the Kneesworth Crew! (Glad we didn't scare you away!!)

My evening ended on a bit of a downer as I lost a cool pack as I hit the A505 and had to limp home on 3 cylinders - thanks to Dave & Penny for being my rear gunner in the Japanese tank!!

James, didn't realise you were no longer in the area. Shame we didn't get you to more of our little soirées. Hopefully catch up with you another time 

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and a happy new year!


----------

